# What do you think of this living abstract painter?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Her name is Karla Ryan and I love her work and find it incredibly beautiful. It inspires my favorite style of my own blend of abstract music!
Gallery (karlaryanart.com)


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Her name is Karla Ryan and I love her work and find it incredibly beautiful. It inspires my favorite style of my own blend of abstract music!
> Gallery (karlaryanart.com)


made me wonder if she has studied under my son.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eljr said:


> made me wonder if she has studied under my son.


That's great!


----------

